# Digging and chewing wee pads



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I posted a few days ago about my 16 wk old puppy taking the wee wee pad and running through the house with it as if it were a kite. Some suggestions were to get plastic holders, which I did and on the first day, it really seemed to help.

However, she has now begun to dig holes in the pad and grab pieces of cotton. She clearly needs to dig because she's also digging at a plant. Any ideas as to how to stop this?

To control my own temper, I've crated her several times for a few minutes, but I knw that's not an ideal solution.

Taking her out is limited by very cold and rainy weather, so her mischieviousness knows no bounds.

So now my question is - is there any way to stop them from ripping up the pads by digging at them?

Thanks again.

Louise


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Louise first :welcome: Second, we will need some pictures  Now, there is something I had found but never tried, Seamus had the pad w/ frame down pat so I did not want to start something new, it is called Wizdog potty. There had been threads on this forum before about this product but I'm not sure the end feeling. It does seem like it is somthing you might like. The grate on top, will not let your little one get to the pad. Since she is still early in training you might be able to switch with out problems. thers may want to give input on this product as I have never used it.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Gracie dug at hers in the holder...
I know I suggested putting them in a separate potty place and only putting her in there to potty...are you not able to do that? 
I have a litter box and wee wee pads set up in the laundry room for Gracie...I put her in there every hour or so...and she scratched at the door for the first time yesterday to go in there and do her business...this keeps her from running with the pads because she is done, she sits by the door waiting to come back in...she doesn't want to be in there alone and playing.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Does she dig on it even when there's pee on it? If she only does that on fresh clean ones, then try the following. Once she pees on the pad or even anywhere, take a fresh pee pad and dip the centre into the pee just enough that she can smell and see it. Then put the pad back in it's usual place. Hopefully that will stop the digging.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I also read about Ugdog on this site - supposedly somewhat better made with finer grating - have you heard of it?

Oddly enough, what she seems to want is the cotton inside the pad. She does have soft toys so I don't get it. I'm afraid it's more of an attention seeking device because it does get my attention 

I tried to post a picture several times and even sent an email to the website person saying it looks posted but it isn't showing and I don't know why. 
any thoughts?

Louse


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I live in an apartment and have no room I can isolate her in. I do have her generally limited to two adjoining rooms (except crated in my bedroom at night) and I have a wee wee pad and holder, in both rooms.

I can't isolate her beyond that.

What do you think of the Undog or the other plastic one with the grate - would a dog with small paws be even willing to try it?

Louise


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if she digs on a "used" one - but I will watch and follow your suggestion - good idea.

Louise


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

This is just to try to submit a photo and see if it works!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Louise,

On the post reply if you scroll down beyond the text box you'll see manage attachments. If you click that you can upload up to fie photos. Watch the size of them. If they're too big it won't work. I always reduce the size of my photos forthe forum to 650x whatever the other number turns out to be.

If you need a way to resize try Irfanview unless you have a MAC. If you're on a PC, Irfanview is a free download and I use it for everything.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

my Lola took to the Wizdog easily. I swear by that thing. Check out the website and see if you can return one that hasn't been used. 

Also, you can create a controlled space for her with an expen set up. She might need to me in there most of the time. And the Wizdog goes in there, too.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My Brutus thought the pee pads were a toy and loved to rip them apart. He did much better with the washable pads.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I just ordered the Unodog - another version of the Wizdog that supposedly has a grate that's more comfortable for tiny paws - she is only 5 lbs.

The expen is a good idea if I need to go that far. What Expen would you recommend?

Louise


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

An expen isn't really going "that far" at all. It's a great way to keep your puppy safe when you can't watch her and it's also a great way to potty train. Giving a puppy free reign of two rooms, or even one, can be too much for her because she's too small. Think about how much bigger everything seems to her than it does to you. If you give her too much space, you're asking for her to get into trouble and/or have an accident somewhere.

As far as types of expens, there are several different kinds you can get. A metal one is what most people around here get, but I actually bought a plastic baby pen with a door that I could open and close and that worked out really well.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I am delighted to report that the Unodog arrived on Saturday and we have had very few accidents since then. She "got" it right away (I put a soiled wee wee pad in it), and was comfortable walking on the small grates.

I had wee wee pads in two rooms and because she kept digging and destroying the one in the frame, yes, right through a frame, I finally took it away, leaving only the Unodog in one room to which she always has access.

So far the success rate is very high with urine and about 70% with poop. This is about where she was before except there's not one ripped up pad anywhere in my house!

If anyone wants to try it, even though it's expensive, I highly recommend the Unodog. I ordered mine through Amazon.

Louise


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

what is the unodog? is there a website?


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry - I gave the wrong name: it's UGODOG and the website is 
http://www.ugodog.net/?OID=1WExact

I bought mine from Amazon who uses a dealer in the states and it arrived within a week.

It's still working quite well. Also, since you can leave one pad down for quite some time, it is a great deal greener than constantly using plastic bottomed pads. It is neater and there aren't paw prints all over.

I'm clearly converted and fortunately, so is my dog 

Louise


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I hope it works for you*

We bought something similar but it has grass on top with a tray below the collect the pee. Riki peed on the edge of it, like marking...and it went all over the floor. That is when I started making him go outside, rain and all.

I do hope it works, let me know. Maybe Daisy would use it on rainy days as she refuses to go outside in the wet.

Please keep me posted!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love love love the Ugodog too!! Pixie uses it 100%. It's one of those things for her I can't imagine living without. She's inside alot-she's really small and unfortunately people around here don't seem to want to leash their dogs much. One mishap and that would be it I'm afraid. So she has used it with great success and I love that it uses newspaper and not pee pads which aren't "green".

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*my husband doesn't want me to buy it...*

This cracks me up because he still insists he doesn't want the dogs going in the house...well, lol, they ARE going in the house when it is raining and we aren't home...and it is a big challenge. He just won't give in...he also never owned a dog before these two!

I'm buying it and who cares!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Presidential dogs*

On the blog section from their site, the have pictures of presidents and their dogs starting with Eisenhower. It is neat to see that!

Do they have a formal dog walker and potty security guy from the CIA?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> On the blog section from their site, the have pictures of presidents and their dogs starting with Eisenhower. It is neat to see that!
> 
> Do they have a formal dog walker and potty security guy from the CIA?


That's neat Linda! I just looked it up on the site! Really, you won't regret this purchase. I even take it to my mom's and she uses it there with no problem. They're always impressed-but we all know how smart our havs are!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*how high is it?*

The grass filled one is about six inches high...Riki would stand outside of that and mark it...which is why my husband isn't sold.

Right now they have free shipping?!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> The grass filled one is about six inches high...Riki would stand outside of that and mark it...which is why my husband isn't sold.
> 
> Right now they have free shipping?!!


It's only about 1.25 inches high, if that.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Beth, what exactly makes the dog want to go potty on the UGODOG ?  Not only does Heath shred the pee pads (even in 2 flat minutes in a pee pad frame !) , he has never shown the slightest interest in going on one. Has not peed or pooped on one once. He either goes outside, about 80% of the time, or pees on the hardwood floor or , best of all, poos on an antique oriental rug . Whereas Biscuit used pee pads nicely from the outset, and went outside too. It was the perfect set-up. Tearing hair out !!!

So I'm just wondering what would make him want to go there at all?? Won't he just ignore it?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> Beth, what exactly makes the dog want to go potty on the UGODOG ?  Not only does Heath shred the pee pads (even in 2 flat minutes in a pee pad frame !) , he has never shown the slightest interest in going on one. Has not peed or pooped on one once. He either goes outside, about 80% of the time, or pees on the hardwood floor or , best of all, poos on an antique oriental rug . Whereas Biscuit used pee pads nicely from the outset, and went outside too. It was the perfect set-up. Tearing hair out !!!
> 
> So I'm just wondering what would make him want to go there at all?? Won't he just ignore it?


Amy-
The directions say when starting to introduce it, put a paper towel with the puppy's urine on it under the grates so they get the correlation to "go" there. Then when it happens, praise praise, repeat, etc. She just took to it right away. I guess she just knows that where ever it is, that's her little powder room and she uses it every time.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty will not leave the pads alone, she drags them all over the house and tears them to sheads, she does the same thing with my Grand daughter's diapers. No diaper bag is safe.

I use newspapers in my bathroom for rainey days or when we need to be gone for the day. She never drags them around.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Final Word on WeeWee Pads! Get a UGODOG - don't get the inexpensive American version, get the real thing made in Canada. You can purchase it through Amazon.

It's a tray, you put in one wee wee pad, and then you put these very cofortble plasic grates on top. The puppy cannot get to the pads - only to grate. Smelling the pad belows the grate makes it very clear what is suppsed to be done here. Initially I used a soiled pad.

Within two days I had no accidents (exept when she was angry at me and that's another story). Not only didn't I have anccidents, but urine wasn't leakling off the pads onto the floor. And best of all, she wasn't taking the pads across the apartment as if they were kites, nor was she digging holes in them.

I know they are expensive, but my dog was most amenable and it has made life so much easier for both of us. Also, this is much mor environmentally sound in that I an use 1 wee wee pad a day, thereby markedly reducting he plastic I'm throwing away. The company suggests using newspaper instead but I'll wait quite a while before a change such a well oiled machine 

Louise


----------

